
The effect of [coffee] bean origin and temperature on grinding roasted coffee - jdnier
http://www.nature.com/articles/srep24483
======
jdnier
From the abstract: "We anticipate these results will influence the production
of coffee industrially, as well as contribute to how we store and use coffee
daily."

The coffee samples were "placed into either liquid nitrogen, a tub of dry ice,
the freezer and on the counter top."

Conclusion: "Grinding colder coffee beans produces a more uniform particle
distribution, with a decreased particle size."

